# Anyone planning a CSUSA group buy soon?



## jdmyers4 (Oct 29, 2008)

SEE CSUSA GROUP BUY for Friday - November 7.


I certainly would be interested in putting in an order if anyone is planning a group buy for CSUSA.

I will be getting a new group buy order thread going this weekend.  In the meantime, you can post a message on this tread showing why kits you're interested in.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Oct 29, 2008)

I have some more stuff I need to order since my paycheck came in.


----------



## MoreCowBell (Oct 30, 2008)

I hate missing a CSUSA buy so I'm sure I'll be in for a few items.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 30, 2008)

jdmyers4 said:


> I certainly would be interested in putting in an order if anyone is planning a group buy for CSUSA.


So, are going to do the group buy?


----------



## jdmyers4 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ummm, maybe I will.  Let me check it out with Mannie.  I've never done one before, but I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm in if we can get another one going.

Jim Smith


----------



## RKing (Oct 30, 2008)

I would like to be in if someone goes for it I'll be watchung not to miss it


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 30, 2008)

We may get a few things, but I can't run it this time.  We just have too much going on to take on a group buy.


----------



## Monty (Oct 30, 2008)

A Buy is in the works.


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Oct 30, 2008)

Great!! I'm in for some pens.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Oct 30, 2008)

OK - I'm gonna do it!  :0)

I will talk with CSUSA tomorrow and get their prices.  Mannie has suggested since this is the first time I've done this, that I should try to limit it to the more popular kits.  Let me know what type of kits you're interested (no orders yet, please).  I'll be setting up a new sign-up thread for orders once I get everything down.  I'm shooting for taking orders this weekend.  Please have patience with me as I learn the ropes of this thing.  I've participated in a few group buys myself, so I kinda' have the idea of what to expect.


----------



## stolicky (Oct 31, 2008)

I personally would love to try making a Jr. Emperor.  However, since I just ordered from CSUSA 3 days ago, I would not order much (perfect timing, huh?!).  But, I find it difficult not to participate in these opportunities!  Thanks for taking on the challenge!


----------



## heinedan (Oct 31, 2008)

I would be interested in the following kits:

Jr. Gentleman kits (Rhodium) 
Jr Statesman kits (Rhodium & 22kt gold)
Long Click Pens (Clicker)
Long Click Pencils "

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Oct 31, 2008)

I will be ordering:

Jr. Gentleman kits (Ti Gold, Black Ti & Rhodium) and  bushings.
Zen Kits and Bushings (all flavors)

If you decide to include this item:
204-0200     Shoe Horn

I would order 5 of them, also.  If not, that's OK.  I still need the pens and bushings.

Thanks!!


----------



## jdmyers4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I called CSUSA and asked about the Aero & Clicker kits.  They said they expect these kits in on Wednesday, Nov 5th.  So I will include these on the list.


----------



## me2cyclops (Oct 31, 2008)

I'd be in for Jr. Emperor and  Emperor kits and bushings


----------



## jdmyers4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Tom,

yes, you can order those shoe horns.  Bushings are OK too.  I asked CS if the 25% discount only applied to pen/pencil kits, and yes - that is the case.


----------



## flyingmelon (Oct 31, 2008)

I'd be interested in some of the Jr. lineup kits both rollerball and fountin or either if you limit to one or the other.


----------



## B727phixer (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi John,
I would be interested in  Jr. gent kits and bushings
thanks for taking this on.


----------



## igran7 (Nov 1, 2008)

I am interested in the new Clicker, Aero and some Jr. Gents


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Nov 2, 2008)

When are you going to start and end it?


----------



## Monty (Nov 2, 2008)

Stay tuned for the details. This is his first buy so it's taking him some time to get all the details worked out first.


----------

